# I need a memory upgrade, give your opinions pls:



## jpierce55 (Oct 5, 2008)

My board is in the specs, it officially supports DDR800 but has the 1066 option plus I oc. My Ballistix is limiting my OC so I need to upgrade here are the choices I have:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231144
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16820227159
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146874

What do you think the best choice is? I am leaning towards the OCZ, but the G-skill has great reviews.


----------



## jpierce55 (Oct 11, 2008)

I bought the OCZ it is crap!!! 800mhz is the max it will run  b.s. 

I am open to recommendations again, anybody?


----------



## BrooksyX (Oct 11, 2008)

Have you triend to up the ram voltage. They  might not be getting enough juice to go any higher.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 11, 2008)

what does DFI recommend for the board?
http://www.dfi.com.tw/Product/xx_pr...E=MB&CATEGORY_TYPE=LP&SITE=US&PRODUCT_ID=5495


----------



## jpierce55 (Oct 11, 2008)

http://www.dfi.com.tw/Product/xx_pr...E=MB&CATEGORY_TYPE=LP&SITE=US&PRODUCT_ID=5495


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 11, 2008)

Odd that your ballistix are limiting you. I would go with the g.skill.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 11, 2008)

I say its most likely user error....I have all sorts of ram I have run on my Blood Iron ,and I have yet to run into a no OC issue! go to dfi-club forums and read the p35 sticky under intel chipset header!

Also that suppoerted ram list was released with the original release date of the BI, it sorely needs to be updated!


----------



## jpierce55 (Oct 11, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> Odd that your ballistix are limiting you. I would go with the g.skill.



I had the Ballistix on other boards, that is where they topped, the Blood Iron can't turn down more than a 1:1 ratio so that is why it was limited.... I sold it :shadedshu . 

sneekypeet, where the heck could there be that much user error. It won't boot on anything but 333/800 or 333/667. I tried multiple timings and swapped voltage around. It is cheap ram ($40) and I am guessing I got what I payed for.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 11, 2008)

this is very good ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227196

this is also very good ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145043


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 11, 2008)

jpierce55 said:


> I had the Ballistix on other boards, that is where they topped, the Blood Iron can't turn down more than a 1:1 ratio so that is why it was limited.... I sold it :shadedshu .
> 
> sneekypeet, where the heck could there be that much user error. It won't boot on anything but 333/800 or 333/667. I tried multiple timings and swapped voltage around. It is cheap ram ($40) and I am guessing I got what I payed for.



umm I had a set of 667 ballistix to 1300MHz on that board....single sided to boot.
Every set of 800 I have put on it goes over 1000MHz...if not user error get it RMA'd!

Tracers...over 1100MHz
Esoterias...1050MHZ
Ballistix 667's 1300mhz
Gskill reds to almost 1100MHz....and OCZ is recommended ram, so again I say user error or RMA

if you have these...http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16820227159 ...and they wont run over 800MHz something is way off!


----------



## dieselcat18 (Oct 11, 2008)

jpierce55 said:


> My board is in the specs, it officially supports DDR800 but has the 1066 option plus I oc. My Ballistix is limiting my OC so I need to upgrade here are the choices I have:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231144
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductReview.aspx?Item=N82E16820227159
> ...



I have the 4Gb kit of this G.Skill DDR2 1066 PC-2 8500 memory and it's awesome !...So good in fact that I just bought another 4Gb kit on Monday and should have it installed this weekend.... The 1066 is great and I've had no problems at all with installing or running it.......


----------



## jpierce55 (Oct 11, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> umm I had a set of 667 ballistix to 1300MHz on that board....single sided to boot.
> Every set of 800 I have put on it goes over 1000MHz...if not user error get it RMA'd!
> 
> Tracers...over 1100MHz
> ...



That is what I have.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 11, 2008)

jpierce55 said:


> That is what I have.



give this alook over and see if you are missing something obvious.. http://csd.dficlub.org/forum/showthread.php?t=4771

If you say you are doing things the way they need to be, I would get with DFI on an RMA....only other thing that can/could hold you back is a crap ram controller!


----------



## jpierce55 (Oct 11, 2008)

I am giving the ocz forum a post as well, maybe they have tested the board. I found on there that TRFC needs to be 42. I am playing now with ~similar settings to what is posted on your link and will see how things go.


----------



## jpierce55 (Oct 11, 2008)

I got it up a good bit, but still less than the Ballistix at this point. It is stable to a 3.6ghz oc. The memory will boot at a little over 900mhz but not stable yet.

It is running 6-6-6-15. TRFC is 42, I tried going higher don't know if it helped. Fine setting are all on auto, they don't like being changed. I am clueless on where TWR, TWTR, TRRD, and TRRP need to be and need to play around more. All other timings are on their loosest settings and where they will remain atm. 

According to OCZ this memory is only good to 2.1 volts so I have not tried higher but the sinks are cool. I read the older sticks where supposed to be warranted to 2.4v, but maybe they changed quality?

I am still positive this is a memory limitation and not the processor because turning the multiplier up causes the same effect as turning up the fsb.


----------



## Deusxmachina (Oct 11, 2008)

jpierce55 said:


> I bought the OCZ it is crap!!! 800mhz is the max it will run  b.s.



Pretty sure that's the same OCZ gold S2 I have.  I got it because it was $20 at the time.  It's not that it maxes out at 2.1v.  It's that it NEEDS 2.1v to run stock speeds.  Mine gets away with 2.0v, but I think I have the speed a little lower.  Not sure since it's in my HTPC.  The PC would not consistently boot with it at stock volts.  I had to put in a stick of Crucial to get to the bios.

Pretty much par for the course with OCZ, imo.  I'm not a big fan.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 11, 2008)

@ jpierce...in bios set to 5-5-5-15 and leave the rest on auto. if it wont clock there it may very well be the ram, but if its rated to 1100MHz and you cant get 900 stable, get with OCZ.

The fact you tell me the Ballistix and the OCZ are crap clockers leads me back to the mobo tho.

Aslo I am assuming here but have you tried bumping the NB volts to get it right....try like 1.45 to the NB voltage and see if that helps!


----------



## jpierce55 (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah I have tried the nb up to 1.5v. It does not like the auto settings on this ram, on the Ballistix most was set on auto.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 11, 2008)

well thats what I ran to get 1300MHz on my 667, but it took 6-6-6-18 the rest was left on auto, also I didnt need that much NB volts for 4 sticks.

The more you go on and explain the more I feel its the DFI. Just out of curiosity, try running them in the blue slots instead of the white ones!


----------



## freakshow (Oct 11, 2008)

these is what i have i can run them 1100 @ 2.3v 5-5-5-15 but currently have then running 1056 @ 5-5-5-12 2.1v

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231098


----------



## jpierce55 (Oct 11, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> well thats what I ran to get 1300MHz on my 667, but it took 6-6-6-18 the rest was left on auto, also I didnt need that much NB volts for 4 sticks.
> 
> The more you go on and explain the more I feel its the DFI. Just out of curiosity, try running them in the blue slots instead of the white ones!



:shadedshu For crying out loud!  Thats it!!! I wasted my entire morning

I would have never thought.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 11, 2008)

so the blue slots worked out for ya?


----------



## jpierce55 (Oct 11, 2008)

yes


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 12, 2008)

jpierce55 said:


> yes



Good to hear...I wanst trying to be an ass with saying end user error, its just there are a few odd things with DFI that require a bit of homework.

Keep us updated on how they clock!?!?!?!


----------



## zithe (Oct 12, 2008)

G. Skill has some insane stuff for the price. I'd go with them, too.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 12, 2008)

zithe said:


> G. Skill has some insane stuff for the price. I'd go with them, too.



Way to read the thread, he says he got his ram running and Oc just fine....lol


----------



## zithe (Oct 12, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Way to read the thread, he says he got his ram running and Oc just fine....lol



Yep... I do that a lot.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 12, 2008)

zithe said:


> Yep... I do that a lot.



its cool.


----------



## jpierce55 (Oct 12, 2008)

I can hit over 4.0ghz easily now, but Orthos gets the processor hot. I will build up some funds and upgrade the cooling a little before I take it that far. I am at 3.9ghz with low volts. 1.26 core, 1.19vtt, 2.07vdimm, but 1.45 on the nb.

3.9ghz ran Orthos overnight without exceeding 61 on Realtemp.


----------

